

Ask HN: What would you do? - jpd750

I found a startup on Craigslist that I&#x27;ve been doing freelance work for,  for about a week now.<p>I just got paid last week but now the startup <i>wont</i> sign my contract listing things like hourly rate,  payments,  and so on... Pretty basic stuff no crazy clauses or anything.<p>They refuse to sign my contract but want me to sign theirs... Much much longer (10pages)<p>As freelancers - how have you dealt with a client who won&#x27;t sign your contract but wants you to sign theirs?<p>Thanks
======
logn
From their perspective it's probably as reasonable for you to sign their
contract as for them to sign yours. That said, you should definitely read and
understand what you're signing, suggest revisions before signing, and pass it
by a lawyer. I'll admit though, I am comfortable not consulting my lawyer for
some things and it can make it easier to negotiate when you can send the
contract back immediately with revisions (I've in the past struck parts of
overly broad non-competes, agreements to help in any future litigation or
patents, agreements to jurisdiction on disputes, gag/disparagement clauses,
etc).

~~~
jpd750
What if they refuse to make revisions?

------
MalcolmDiggs
Just keep in mind that many actions by a startup can be attributed to "we just
don't have the money". Meaning, they probably had enough money to pay a lawyer
to draw-up/review the contract they're asking you to sign...while they _dont
necessarily_ have the money to hire another lawyer to review yours.

I wouldn't be offended, just read it carefully and try to work with them.

~~~
jpd750
Appreciate this feedback - thanks.

------
glenda
You're talking about continuing to work with them, right?

It is possible that it is just a technicality, I guess. I would probably ask
them why they want me to sign their contract over my own before I just bailed
on them.

My decision would then be based on both how reasonable their answer was, as
well as a close reading of the contract

------
LAMike
Sounds sketch... but you already got paid right? If so, move on and find some
more freelance work.

As for their contract? Tell them you won't sign until they reciprocate the
favor.

------
tehwebguy
This sounds like one of those situations where everything is telling you to
bail but you don't want to miss out.

How many hours have you spent thinking about this contract?

